# opinons



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

another change in track whats your thoughts good or bad i want them. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Sid it looks good to me, but maybe someone else will see something I don't.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks very nice. Five spurs, nice switching opportunities.

Do you have any plans for a yard?

Mike


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like it except for that little stub on the upper left of the layout.

I would have eliminated that and the switch(s) at that location and moved it farther left down the main line and put in a curved turnout.

I have a thing for curved turnouts though. That is begging for one.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*make stub longer*

The stubby siding on top left will be more useful if made longer with some curved track. You can park a caboose there while assembling a train.

How do you plan on reversing an engine?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

I like it Sid. Plenty of switching opportunities and room for scenery.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> I have a thing for curved turnouts though. That is begging for one.


I hate curved turnouts. Those are the most troublesome pieces that I've seen, at least the Atlas ones used on our club layout!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No problems with mine.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

MikeL said:


> Looks very nice. Five spurs, nice switching opportunities.
> 
> Do you have any plans for a yard?
> 
> Mike


no plans yet


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Dennis461 said:


> The stubby siding on top left will be more useful if made longer with some curved track. You can park a caboose there while assembling a train.
> 
> How do you plan on reversing an engine?


i dont understand reversing the engine. the whole track is kato and it will have two engine running . all will be on dcc. have most all the track now . i need a place to put it. hahahahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

couple changes added yard sorta


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Sid, that looks like a great set-up, especially after you lengthened that one stub.

But what Dennis meant is that there is no way for you to turn an engine around (except by lifting it off the track and reversing it). Of course, if you're HO you might not want to be able to do that.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i dont think i have a need to turn it around. 1 engine will be on the main most of the time and a lil switcher i got will be on the rest. at least thats my thinking. the only reason i can see turning the engine around is well i dont see any reason, my engine's has couplers on both ends. nowi just need more moola to spend. wife is already giving me the evil eye. hahahah of coarse ill probably change my mind again some where along the line.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Sid -

Couple of questions:

What are the dimensions of your layout?

What scale is it?

Are you planning on backing your trains on to the main line?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

SantaFeJim said:


> Sid -
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


 this im not sure yet prob not a good idea huh. 

32-36 x 86-96 prob gunna be 34 X 96 with 3 or 4 inches on both ends .

N scale is what i have of every thing......

one train will be running on main line most of the time while i play with the other one on the inner loop some times wondering out to the main.. 

this im not sure yet prob not a good idea huh.

edit -- by the way that last track looks , ill be backing out on the main so ill have to go back to the drawing board and thinking board too hahahah


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

think im gunna take some advice givin to me and just start out with this plan and play with it for a while , prob my best bet and then change things as i go .
its simple i have most of the track. at least its a starting point.
now ive got to stop playing around with scram and anyrail hahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well darn change of plan again. i have to use what i have parts for so this is what i came up with till i can find some more moola or do some horse trading. its now 28 inches across and 85 inches long. so reaching across wont be so bad now.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

RE plan in post 17 above:

I don't see why you have the double crossover and single crossover so closely placed. That serves no purpose.

Single crossover ought to be elsewhere, perhaps "down at the bottom"...?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

J.Albert1949 said:


> RE plan in post 17 above:
> 
> I don't see why you have the double crossover and single crossover so closely placed. That serves no purpose.
> 
> Single crossover ought to be elsewhere, perhaps "down at the bottom"...?


I would have to agree. Unless you really want it on there I would eliminated the single crossover all together or have two single crossovers like is in the track plan on post 16.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

IMHO I would go with two single crossovers. One in each direction.

Why? 

Real railroads avoided double crossover switches like the plague. Double crossovers were expensive to built, derailment prone and costly to maintain.

About the only place they belong are at yard throats, to save real estate. NOT on mainlines.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

this is what parts i have on hand and so this is what i can build untill i get more funds , witch prob wont be for a long time. so im just using what i have . i would be glad to post my parts list so you guy can maybe come up with something that will use all my track. i originaly had plans to build a bigger and different one but all that has changed now. here is my parts i have on hand . i can not order any more stuff. show me what ya got.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

I would recommend building the plan and don't worry about the extra track pieces. Save them for the next bigger and better layout. We build a number of layouts over a lifetime, learning from each one and making the next that much better.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

DennyM said:


> I would have to agree. Unless you really want it on there I would eliminated the single crossover all together or have two single crossovers like is in the track plan on post 16.


Ditto on the dual crossover. PITA if it isn't perfect and trains generally move a bit slower through a complicated switch.

In addition, I like the look of the graceful movement of trains running through #6 and #8 crossovers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

The Kato Unitrack double crossovers are perfect. I had 3 of them on my N scale layout and all were flawless.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

im trying im just gunna layout the kato track with what i have and play with that for a while i can change it around at latter date .. i still dont have a table built yet so plenty of time . im just experimenting on track plan till i get one that i just love. two things i know i want. # 1 2 tracks #2 trees.... ive already made a different plan. im keeping the X i like it. 
(country joe ) might i see a pic of your layout please. ill search for it if its here some place .


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm having a hard time finding pictures but I found this layout tour video. This layout was L shaped 11'x6' and shows it well though it's poor quality and shaky.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thank you that was very inspiring for me. saw lots of ideas that i can put on my brain. I liked those dear in the woods too. i liked the bridge going up to a flat and that buildings up there . really cool. thats something ive liked from looking over many peoples wonderful layouts. i saw the X in there too . i like those . ive changed my plan again (100 times really ) haha but im really liking this last one . it gives me a main to run and just watch plus lots of busy switching i think for me.
i really enjoyed your video. i watched it 3 times to see all the lil things. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks Sid, I'm glad it was helpful to you. The video is lo-resolution and too shaky. I moved around too quickly but at least it shows the whole layout.

These are a few photos. I have many more but can't find them. I hope I saved them on another drive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Country Joe, I have GOT to get one of those.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thanks for the pics i have a better under standing of how things are put together or at least a better clue . now that im seeing kato track up close its a better feel as to what i can try an do. hope i can get close to being good. i too like the church and the lil area behing as a grave yard . i got lots of work ta do and lots more thinking too. ive got to build a table. so i can at least lay my track out and run some trains while im thinking hahaha


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

sid said:


> couple changes added yard sorta


Some of the curved storage tracks at the top left look very close to each other.


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> RE plan in post 17 above:
> 
> I don't see why you have the double crossover and single crossover so closely placed. That serves no purpose.
> 
> Single crossover ought to be elsewhere, perhaps "down at the bottom"...?


I agree


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Rabman said:


> Some of the curved storage tracks at the top left look very close to each other.


Rabman this whole layout has changed now again (100th time) haha im working on trying to use all the track i have on hand and make some thing i can start on and change later down the road. i still need a table. so it could change again. ive taken suggestions from every body and moved stuff around . im keeping the X because i like it. ill keep looking at everybodys suggestions as they do help me. Thanks. me being new to this great hobby i need all the ideas i can get. my latest plan is here. it gives me a main engine on the main while i can play with the smaller engine switching cars around. i think this is good, looks good to me with room to move and switch cars around ect.


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

sid said:


> Rabman this whole layout has changed now again (100th time) haha


Yeah I realized after.


----------

